# Make This At Home - Paw Print Display With Stand



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello! I just spent a couple of hours making this! I did it because I know someday, when Meadow isn't here anymore, I can touch her little paw print and will be so thankful to have this. I just wish I would have done this for my previous dogs. Enjoy making this at home!







My sunbathing beauty:


How to make it:

What you will need from craft store:

-Modeling clay (make sure you get "Soft"!)
-Pointy object (such as end of paperclip or toothpick)
-Metallic acrylic paint
-Paint brush
-Paper towel
-Gems/jewels (optional)
-22 gauge wire
-wire pliers/cutter

1. Take a chunk of modeling clay and warm in hands for some time so it becomes soft. 
2. Form clay into flat round shape (big enough for you to put your dog's paw print and write his/her name on it).
3. Gently push your dogs paw into the middle of the clay to make an imprint. 
4. Wipe off or wash dog's paw so they don't get a chance to lick any of the possible residue.
5. Take pointy object (I used the end of a paperclip) and poke in the letters of your dog's name. 
6. Bake your modeling clay according to packaging.
7. Let your clay cool and then use metallic paint to paint in the letters of his/her name. If using acrylic, it should be easy to take a wet paper towel to wipe away excess paint. Don't worry, the paint will stay in the poked holes of the letters. 
8. Add any gems/jewels if you want/if there is room.
9. Take your wire and make a little stand using the wire pliers to bend the wire. I'm not sure how I can explain how to make the stand, so use your imagination! 

And there you go! A little paw print thingy you can have forever!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that's adorable  reminds me of a cookie lol! but cute! mmm hungry...


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks pigeonsheep! I wanted to use a different color than brown haha but I had extra of that color so it kind of ended up looking like a cookie! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a whole buttload of polymer clay lol. i wanted to get into clay one day but found out it wasn't my thing LOL. do u have fb? would love to chat ^_^ msg meee ^^


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha! I got a bunch of polymer clay too and found out it's not my thing either! I looked through all my unused art supplies today and found some of it so I decided to make something new. I think my little project turned out alright. Hopefully others have unused clay too and make this lol. Anyway, you sound a lot like me. I'll add you on fb


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Starr said:


> Haha! I got a bunch of polymer clay too and found out it's not my thing either! I looked through all my unused art supplies today and found some of it so I decided to make something new. I think my little project turned out alright. Hopefully others have unused clay too and make this lol. Anyway, you sound a lot like me. I'll add you on fb


LMAO glad i'm not the only one haha! youtube makes everything look easy but this was a doozy! i have a lot of diff types of hobbies in my fabric room....untouched LOL. yes it turned out cute! ^^


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I think that's a great idea! I have some polymer clay at home that I never got around to using too. lol I thought about doing paw prints before, but had completely forgotten. I'll have to do this.  And I know what you mean, I wish I had thought of doing that before I lost my previous chi.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is so cool! Will have to try it 😊


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww I think that's a great idea! I have some polymer clay at home that I never got around to using too. lol I thought about doing paw prints before, but had completely forgotten. I'll have to do this.  And I know what you mean, I wish I had thought of doing that before I lost my previous chi.


I'm glad you will put that polymer clay to use! I just had some sitting around and found it yesterday. I wasn't sure if it would work because some of that clay is so hard but the soft worked pretty well after I warmed it up in my hands for a while. It's really fun to make but the best part about it is you will have it forever. I'll definitely be doing this for each of my dogs. I'll try to get another picture of the stand since I didn't give much detail on how to make it.  Have fun making this! Post a picture of the finished product!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> This is so cool! Will have to try it 😊


Enjoy making it and post pictures of the finished product!


----------

